# Given the over zealous police action on 70s celebs...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Given the over zealous police action on 70s celebs... (my opinion)

Please take part in my finger licking poll. If you think I've missed some options then please contact West Yorkshire Police :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

it was a party and i was 18 and nissed........first vote dude :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I can't believe all the shit. It was a different world with different standards.

I was working at the Beeb in the late 70s/early 80s and I was propositioned in a lift. I should've done it! She was female and a presenter!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Is this thread for real??


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Will be the Krankies next.

There was always something well wrong there. Bloke playing with little boy, who was either a girl or an ewok...


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

Fed up with the media trying to apply 2013 morals and mindsets into 60,70,80's lifestyles.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

bluush said:


> Fed up with the media trying to apply 2013 morals and mindsets into 60,70,80's lifestyles.


From what I see morals today are worse than they were in the past, as it appears easier to get laid today than when I were a lad. (either that or I am less naive)


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

bluush said:


> Fed up with the media trying to apply 2013 morals and mindsets into 60,70,80's lifestyles.


Ahh yes. The good old days when kids getting touched up was just an acceptable part of normal every day life. Taught you to run fast and if you did get caught, well, you closed your eyes, opened your mouth and thought of England. Stiff upper lip and all that.

Do you honestly think if these people were caught doing what they did at the time that society would have just shrugged and said "well, that 14 yr old was pretty hot, so you can't blame him!"

Let's lose the rose tinted nostalgia. The law is the same now as it was back then. People were arrested for sexual abuse back then the same as they are now. The only difference between these celebrities and the people who were arrested at the time is that they didn't get caught.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Spandex said:


> bluush said:
> 
> 
> > Fed up with the media trying to apply 2013 morals and mindsets into 60,70,80's lifestyles.
> ...


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Spandex said:


> Is this thread for real??


Unfortunately yes


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Shug750S said:


> Will be the Krankies next.
> 
> There was always something well wrong there. Bloke playing with little boy, who was either a girl or an ewok...


it was actually his wife :?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Will be the Krankies next.
> ...


Really. Thanks I'd never had guessed :? , and that's even more scary. I mean who hasn't done or thought of dressing up at some stage (ala Anne Summers) but your mrs dressing up as a little boy...


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice to see they are opening a coffee shop for the under 12's in Liverpool.

The grand opening of Tarbucks is next week ......


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

Shug750S said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Shug750S said:
> ...


It's worse than you think... they had a very, ahem, open relationship...

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/bizarre/4006689/Hanky-panky-for-swinger-Krankies.html

I remember reading a quote from the missus saying "I knew he was having an affair with the leopard tamer's assistant because every night he came home smelling of leopards"... the mind boggles , it really does!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ewwww that is just WRONG!!!


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

Spandex said:


> Let's lose the rose tinted nostalgia. The law is the same now as it was back then. People were arrested for sexual abuse back then the same as they are now. The only difference between these celebrities and the people who were arrested at the time is that they didn't get caught.


I agree Spandex and perhaps my comment needed to be a little better qualified.

My issue with the current witch hunt is that is exactly what it is, a witch hunt! Making allegations on something that may (or may not) have happened a huge time ago brings a huge amount of problems in absolute proof in what happened. What we are seeing is a surge of people making these allegations and able to keep anonymity because the alleged offense happened when they were sub 16 on the other hand the accused are immediately open to the full glare of the media spot light. With this occurring, the age old concept of innocent till proven guilty has gone, we can see the slavering beast that is the media, has each and every one of those accused pretty much stitched up as guilty before there have even been formal charges brought.

What is happening is exactly what happened back in the dark ages, all you needed to do was say "shes a witch" and that was pretty much her dead regardless. Dunk her in the pond and if she floats then burn her cos she is a witch, she drowns "ah well whatever!" Now you just need to make the accusation of "peado" and the mob and the media will pretty much do the same even with limited proof.

My other big issue with the allegations is that while i fully agree that obvious child abusers (that are proven) should be castrated, what about the ones where the just sub 16 year old "groupie" who would just "do anything" to be with her idol (Bieber / Duran Duran / Osmonds / Beatles) and all dressed to kill, ends up "entertaining" her idol. He says that she appeared to be over 16, however in the eyes of the law the deed is exactly the same. IMHO it is just not the same crime.

Then you take the same person forward 20 + years and decides that there is maybe a couple of quid to be made from these stories in the press. Although we haven't had one that had been a cut and dry case of this type of extortion, I feel it wont be long in coming.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

These are two separate things. The media circus is distasteful, but it hasn't (unless I've missed something) influenced any of the actual cases. Unfortunately, due to the nature of these sorts of cases, it's actually useful for the names of the defendants to be released as other victims, for fear of not being believed, tend to keep quiet until they realise they're not alone.

The age of consent is always going to be an arbitrary number. Sure, there are plenty of 15 year olds who are more than capable of making informed decisions about sex, but the law is there to protect the ones who aren't. That being said, I don't think there's any suggestion with the high profile cases we've seen so far that any of the victims are publicity-hungry or motivated by money. They've all stayed anonymous and until one of them *does* try to sell their story I think it's a bit unfair to suggest that's why they've come forward.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

the onus is on the adult to ensure the person they are about to engage in a sexual act with is of legal age. so i'm afraid the groupy wanting to be with their hero will lie just to get close. i fully expect that more pop stars and celebs will be charged yet before this one goes away.


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

Spandex said:


> These are two separate things. The media circus is distasteful, but it hasn't (unless I've missed something) influenced any of the actual cases.


No you are correct, i don't think they have ACTUALLY influenced any cases yet and i think that is because with the exception of Stuart Halls case they have not ACTUALLY gone forward to trial so far.

However, you take a look at the comments in this thread and any of the other associated ones or any of the coverage in the media and put your hand on your heart and tell me that these people can have a fair trial, it just is not going to happen. We sacrifice the right to a fair trial and the presumption of innocence until PROVEN GUILTY at our peril.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

bluush said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > These are two separate things. The media circus is distasteful, but it hasn't (unless I've missed something) influenced any of the actual cases.
> ...


That argument applies to every high profile case out there. Is that really what you're concerned about? Did you also cry foul when Mark Bridger was very publicly charged, after the media feeding frenzy that surrounded April Jones disappearance and his arrest?


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

Spandex said:


> bluush said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


Yes, don't care who, why or what. If they can't have a fair trial, we are doomed. This whole concept is the cornerstone that our fair isle is built on. Regardless of how distasteful the crime or repugnant the alleged perpetrator is, they have to have a fair trial. Don't think I am some liberal [email protected] who believes everyone needs hugs, you find these [email protected] guilty AFTER a fair trial, then I am comfortable with all punishments upto and including forfeit of their life.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

There were threads on here about April Jones going missing and not one person expressed concern over Bridger getting a fair trial. Maybe you were equally outraged, but that's far from being a common sentiment and I get the feeling this thread wasn't started out of any sort of general concern for our legal system.

Regardless, I don't disagree with you regarding the need for a fair trial, I just disagree that the media is seriously affecting the chances of that happening in these cases. To be honest, they're doing no more than they do in any other case - simply reporting its existence. There's no witch hunt, because the media are all paranoid about libel cases now - they're happy to sit back and wait for the next press release before they report anything. The real reason these cases are all appearing now and are all being pushed as hard as they are has nothing to do with the press. Its about the police and the prosecutors wanting to save face over their historical failings in the Jimmy Savile case. They can't afford to ignore any evidence this time.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

there has been hype over all of the celeb cases i think except max clifford, as they all know that if he is innocent and they have accused or exagerated any reporting.....his pr machine will start and empty there respective banks of millions. stuart hall was a complete pratt! a nine year old kid fssss he wasn't just liberal with his sex he was a pedo.
end of the day if they want the lime light of the celebrity lifestyle and all of the glamour that goes with it, then keep it straight or be prepared to have the same papers that praised you turn on you.


----------

